# Why I'm Now Obsessed with Sharp Kitchen Knives



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2022)

Disclaimer: Stop reading if you grew up with a parent or mentor who demonstrated the value of razor-sharp kitchen knives. Nothing I will share will be new to you.

I grew up with parents and grandparents who threw kitchen knives in a drawer. We had a butcher knife, serrated bread knife, various knives used for steak, and butter knives. The butcher knife was dull and gray with what I now know was a patina. (What I wouldn't give to have that knife now). Nothing was sharp. The only knife sharpener I can remember was an electric can opener with a pull-through electric sharpener on the backside. It wasn't worth the electricity it used for sharpening a knife.

Cutting tomatoes was always a mess. Steak? Saw the meat until you could pull it apart. It was easier as a kid to stab it and bite off a piece. Onions created tear fountains on the first cut. While growing up, I didn't see the difference between the butcher knife and the butter knives, and no one explained it to me. I grabbed any knife in the drawer if I wanted to butter toast.

Flash forward to Navy pilot survival training and learning to sharpen a KaBar knife with a 3"x3/4" spit-stone. The blade wasn't very sharp as issued, but I remember improving the edge with practice. The sheath and stone are long gone, but I still have that knife.

Flash forward a few more years into marriage to a woman whose father sharpened knives with a bench grinder. We didn't live anywhere I could put a bench grinder, but a sporting goods store nearby had 5" oil stones. I bought one and sharpened our inexpensive kitchen knives. It took me quite a while to relearn the skill, but we could soon cut tomatoes without making a sauce. Unfortunately, working 15+ hours a day with lots of travel left me in no frame of mind to spend my free time stone sharpening knives. Consequently, I moved on to pull-through (a waste of money) and electric sharpeners. A diamond-plated electric sharpener did a fine job of sharpening my knives. Unfortunately, it also scratched them. I could live with that while I was so busy working.

With retirement comes time; time to watch YouTube and stumble upon videos about the different types of knives, knife steels, and sharpening techniques. I wanted to see if whetstone sharpening actually produced a better edge than the diamond-plated electric sharpener. A cheap set of stones on Amazon gave me the answer I needed after three weeks, and probably ten total hours, of relearning effort. Whetstone sharpening was superior to the electric sharpener.

However, what amazed me was how my old, familiar knives seemed to get a new life. Knives I never used, like a 6" western boning knife, became scalpel-like in my hands. YouTube videos trained me now to bone chickens and butts. Parting poultry became fun. Butchering a butt into pieces to make sausage with one knife swipe for each piece became an addictive experience.

I also learned that the serrated bread knives are best for crunchy, crusted bread; razor-sharp straight-edged blades worked best on soft, crusted bread without tearing the crumb. Tearless onion chopping became an everyday experience. Carpel-tunnel pain from thin-slicing half-frozen chuck roasts disappeared. Just prior to whetstones, I received a 7" 15-degree edge cleaver as a gift to solve that CT problem. The 7", 8", 9", and 10" chef's knives I already owned, once stone-sharpened, performed as good or better than the cleaver.

So, I'm still in the honeymoon phase of razor-sharp knives. Their current performance, after decades of meh, still amazes me. Yeah, I've cut myself several times from dull knife bad habits, but I don't mind. Plus, I use my cut-resistant gloves more often.

There are a LOT of sharpening systems on the market. With whetstones, I can now restore an edge in less than 5-10 minutes per knife, but I've got the time. If you don't have the time or patience to freehand on whetstones (cheap to expensive) and don't want to spend a fortune, check out Work Sharp (belt sharpening) and Lansky. Once sharpened to razors, your old knife friends might surprise you. Mine do every day.

Happy sharpening!

Ray


----------



## Cabo (Apr 28, 2022)

My family growing up was the same.  In fact my mother still has some of those knives that are just as dull now as they were in the 70s.
I keep mine super sharp with a Work Sharp. 
Boy scouts taught me using sharp knives is safer than using dull ones.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 28, 2022)

Yep, I got a house full of folks that will use a knife for anything from tightening a screw, to spreading butter, to cutting meat. And  that is why I have a set of knives in a roll in the top of the cabinet that only I uses.
JIm


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2022)

Cabo said:


> My family growing up was the same. In fact my mother still has some of those knives that are just as dull now as they were in the 70s.
> I keep mine super sharp with a Work Sharp.
> Boy scouts taught me using sharp knives is safer than using dull ones.


Great comments, Tom. Thanks for sharing!



JLeonard said:


> Yep, I got a house full of folks that will use a knife for anything from tightening a screw, to spreading butter, to cutting meat. And that is why I have a set of knives in a roll in the top of the cabinet that only I uses.
> JIm



I understand that point, Jim. My wife does NOT respond well to suggestions in the kitchen because she took three years of Home Ec in HS while I played football. Soooooo, I save YouTube videos I know she'll enjoy when she needs to relax, like funny pet and talking Husky dog videos. I often sneak in a basic kitchen knife skills video that isn't too obvious. I've seen her use some of the techniques, and I never said a word.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 28, 2022)

I grew up in a house where all cutting knives were sharp. They are tools and dull tools are worthless. When I was 10 years old the pocket knife I carried would shave the hair on your arm. When I got married (25 years ago this year) my wife cut so many of her fingernails off it was funny until she figured out how to operate a sharp knife. All that said, I have Arkansas blue and white stones, one black, I have the Ken Onion sharpener, but what I use most one the edge angle has been cut is a Smith’s diamond steel. I have a 10” in the kitchen and in my gun room, I have several small retractable ones that are in my trucks and fishing gear. They straighten an edge lightning fast. I use the stones for some knives but much prefer a slightly more course edge, it just plain cuts better for most applications but not for shaving for sure.

https://smithsproducts.com/10-inch-oval-diamond-sharpening-steel


----------



## normanaj (Apr 28, 2022)

I just go to my local Ace and have them sharpen my knives on the Re-Sharp machine.Gives you back a knife with the edge of a single edge razor blade.Knife will cut paper without effort.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I grew up in a house where all cutting knives were sharp. They are tools and dull tools are worthless. When I was 10 years old the pocket knife I carried would shave the hair on your arm. When I got married (25 years ago this year) my wife cut so many of her fingernails off it was funny until she figured out how to operate a sharp knife. All that said, I have Arkansas blue and white stones, one black, I have the Ken Onion sharpener, but what I use most one the edge angle has been cut is a Smith’s diamond steel. I have a 10” in the kitchen and in my gun room, I have several small retractable ones that are in my trucks and fishing gear. They straighten an edge lightning fast. I use the stones for some knives but much prefer a slightly more course edge, it just plain cuts better for most applications but not for shaving for sure.
> 
> https://smithsproducts.com/10-inch-oval-diamond-sharpening-steel


Nice add! I have a little 4" self-contained diamond sharpening steel I use when camping. Works nicely. 



normanaj said:


> I just go to my local Ace and have them sharpen my knives on the Re-Sharp machine.Gives you back a knife with the edge of a single edge razor blade.Knife will cut paper without effort.


Another great add! I did not know ACE offered that service. 

The meat counter at the grocery down the street offers free knife sharpening. Years ago we took a few of our daily knives there and they returned them duller than before. I have no idea what they did but wasn't interested in finding out. It proves you get what you pay for.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 28, 2022)

normanaj said:


> I just go to my local Ace and have them sharpen my knives on the Re-Sharp machine.Gives you back a knife with the edge of a single edge razor blade.Knife will cut paper without effort.


I didn’t know they did that either? It’s yet another skill that I once had, but don’t have time for now. I take them to my butcher, he does them for 4 dollars each. For me it’s worth it.


----------



## clifish (Apr 28, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I didn’t know they did that either? It’s yet another skill that I once had, but don’t have time for now. I take them to my butcher, he does them for 4 dollars each. For me it’s worth it.


I don't think my local butcher would answer the phone for $4...lol


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 28, 2022)

clifish said:


> I don't think my local butcher would answer the phone for $4...lol


 you’re right! I pay for it in other ways! He’s my Tri Tip dealer and he has the market cornered here! 

I’d prefer to sharpen my own, but it’s worth my time to have it done there. 

Thank you 

 noboundaries
 , you made me remember the old butcher knife in my parents drawer that probably hasn’t been sharpened in 60 years! I have to remember to rescue that!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you
> 
> noboundaries
> , you made me remember the old butcher knife in my parents drawer that probably hasn’t been sharpened in 60 years! I have to remember to rescue that!


And take a picture! I'd love to see it.

I suspect my Italian immigrant grandfather had his own set of knives that he kept sharp. He made all the old country cured meats, and I doubt he did that with dull knives. Unfortunately, we lived on opposite coasts, so I only saw him on major holidays every few years. He was a WWI veteran and has long since passed.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 28, 2022)

Thanks for memory lane NB!  To be honest I can’t remember a time as a kid that I didn’t have a knife in my pocket....it’s a rare thing not to have one now.... I have very early memories (5 or 6) of my dad working the stone and showing me how....shaving arm hair was a thing!  It was a rite of passage!

Today even though I have the state of the art belt grinders and stropping belts, I still have a 8 inch tri hone set that I still enjoy working an edge!  A carbon blade and stone is a thing....it’s a rite of passage!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Thanks for memory lane NB! To be honest I can’t remember a time as a kid that I didn’t have a knife in my pocket....it’s a rare thing not to have one now....


You are welcome CS! I'm like you; always within arms reach of a pocket knife. Handy little things.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 28, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> You are welcome CS! I'm like you; always within arms reach of a pocket knife. Handy little things.


If I leave the house without my pocket knife it’s a worse feeling than forgetting my wallet.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 28, 2022)

I've tried sharpening my wife's knives and she complains they are dangerous.
I keep a decent edge on them, but cannot go "fine".
I have a razor sharp Wustof santoku.

Friend of mine owns a butcher shop.  I asked him about the Work Sharp.  He doesn't like it as his cutters use way to coarse a belt to quick sharp.

I have a filet knife with a ceramic sharpener in the holster.  Did a great job for a quick touch until the ceramic rods wore out.

I think my brother (also Navy) had a knife with a stone pocket on the sheath.
Not a pilot.  He was a HELSUPRRON swimmer.
Pilot's best friend when things didn't go well?


noboundaries said:


> The only knife sharpener I can remember was an electric can opener with a pull-through electric sharpener on the backside. It wasn't worth the electricity it used for sharpening a knife.


I remember my mother grinding her knives on one of those.  They did a surprisingly good job when the stones were new.

My father used the valve grinder at the shop on his pocket knives.  That meant the perpetual Christmas present was a new pocket knife



SmokinEdge said:


> When I got married (25 years ago this year) my wife cut so many of her fingernails off it was funny until she figured out how to operate a sharp knife.


Congrats.  I just hit 30 years and we got married in our 30's.
I once got a fingernail in a pizza. Ate a lot of free pizza after that firm bite.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 28, 2022)

Ray, your sharp wit (and my dull knives) inspired me to buy a Work Sharp machine today. I had seen them before, but never pulled the trigger due to the price. However, a quick look on OfferUp, and I found one nearby for $50, in practically new condition. Guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Ray, your sharp wit (and my dull knives) inspired me to buy a Work Sharp machine today. I had seen them before, but never pulled the trigger due to the price. However, a quick look on OfferUp, and I found one nearby for $50, in practically new condition. Guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend.


Mike, congrats on the score! It will be fun to hear about the learning curve and your results with the Work Sharp. My over-busy kids really need something to sharpen the J.A. Henckels knives I've bought them. The Work Sharp is on this list. Stones are out of the question.  



Fueling Around said:


> I've tried sharpening my wife's knives and she complains they are dangerous.
> I keep a decent edge on them, but cannot go "fine".
> I have a razor sharp Wustof santoku.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Fun read.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 29, 2022)

I have 1450 RPM motor with a buffing wheel on one side and disc of MDF on the other.  Mostly for woodworking stuff like planes/chisels but will the disc and rouge on a few knifes.  Just the right sharpness for us.  Wife does the old school chop against her thumb...  I have a few wicked sharp but they are off limits only for me.  I went on a serious bender one time buying old knifes at the estate sales my aunt ran.  Killer scores.  I'd buff to clean em up and put on a good edge.  



SmokinEdge said:


> If I leave the house without my pocket knife it’s a worse feeling than forgetting my wallet.


That is my Dad.  He has this tiny old Case that has a sharper the scalpel edge on it. Uses it on everything daily.  For a long time I had small Vic Swiss on my key chain and it came in handy many times but it failed the metal detector test at gov offices I have to go to.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 29, 2022)

I have a hodge podge collection of knives, none of which cost more than $30 but I keep them sharp. A Smith's electric works for me and I don't worry about scratches, but I use a stone to sharpen a little Case that that has gone into a front pocket every morning for years. I'm actually on my third one.
Interesting thread.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 29, 2022)

zwiller said:


> That is my Dad.  He has this tiny old Case that has a sharper the scalpel edge on it. Uses it on everything daily.  For a long time I had small Vic Swiss on my key chain and it came in handy many times but it failed the metal detector test at gov offices I have to go to.


I have the same problem, having to go through a metal detector each day. On weekends I carry a small Crush pocket knife on my belt. Decent quality, and it gets the job done. My wife vacillates between, "Why are you wearing that?" to "Can you cut this open for me? "
Never been proficient with a whetstone, so I'm hoping this Work Sharp does the job.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 29, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> And take a picture! I'd love to see it.
> 
> I suspect my Italian immigrant grandfather had his own set of knives that he kept sharp. He made all the old country cured meats, and I doubt he did that with dull knives. Unfortunately, we lived on opposite coasts, so I only saw him on major holidays every few years. He was a WWI veteran and has long since passed.


Will do! I hope I remember next visit! 

That’s unfortunate. Youth and distance sometimes get in the way of hearing/learning some amazing history. But, I think sometimes there is a generation gap and context more than anything. We have some amazing history in our family that never really got passed along because my grandparents, and even parents didn’t see the value of it.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> We have some amazing history in our family that never really got passed along because my grandparents, and even parents didn’t see the value of it.


So true, my friend. So true.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2022)

Nice thread 

 noboundaries
 , I need to get a good sharpener that can put on a quick and lasting edge!  I used to love sharpening knives with a whetstone and take the time to do it…. but with work, kids and life being busy, I just don’t seem to find the time to do that anymore!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2022)

Thanks, Justin. Life can definitely steal time from things we love doing. Chasing balance is never-ending...until retirement. 

There's a Work Sharp video about sharpening a dull knife in 90 seconds on their rotating tri-stone sharpener with built in angle guides. I have no experience with it, but it gave me ideas how to use stropping strokes on a 320, then 1000, then 5000 stone to get faster results. 

I have a 6" beater kitchen utility knife that gets dull quickly. It lasts about 3-4 weeks before it won't slice magazine paper after swipes on a steel. Due to that video, I use heavy pressure on the 320, less on the 1000, then very light on the 5000. A couple minutes total and it slices the paper again. 

I spend more time on my better knives to get a more polished edge. But there's that word again...time.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 29, 2022)

To me there's levels of sharpness and I bet the Work Sharp is very good for all around use and fast.  I wanted the true next level for my chisels and planes.  I like hand tools.  A properly setup hand plane is dream to use.  IMO that's were stropping and compounds come in.  Some guys get all the japanese 500000 grit stones and jigs.  I wanted cheap and fast but GOOD.  That MDF disc and jeweler's rouge is serious business for all but the sharpest of needs say like fish filleting. Was working with my Dad one time and he grabbed one of my chisels and before I could warn him how sharp it was he tested the edge with his thumb slicing it open.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Was working with my Dad one time and he grabbed one of my chisels and before I could warn him how sharp it was he tested the edge with his thumb slicing it open.


Now THAT'S a sharp memory!


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 29, 2022)

my dad taught me how to sharpen my pocket knife not  long after i could walk 
i did the same for my son


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> my dad taught me how to sharpen my pocket knife not  long after i could walk
> i did the same for my son


Lessons and connections like that last generations. Good for your dad, and good on you.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Thanks, Justin. Life can definitely steal time from things we love doing. Chasing balance is never-ending...until retirement.
> 
> There's a Work Sharp video about sharpening a dull knife in 90 seconds on their rotating tri-stone sharpener with built in angle guides. I have no experience with it, but it gave me ideas how to use stropping strokes on a 320, then 1000, then 5000 stone to get faster results.
> 
> ...



Ray, you pushed me over the edge… LOL. I have been meaning to get a sharpener!  I just pulled the trigger on this!  









						Precision Adjust Knife Sharpener - Elite - Work Sharp Sharpeners
					

A complete sharpening system, delivering precision and repeatability with seven abrasive grits and angles from 15°-30°. The elite kit includes more grit options for optimal sharpening.




					www.worksharptools.com


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ray, you pushed me over the edge… LOL. I have been meaning to get a sharpener! I just pulled the trigger on this!


Happy to push, Justin. Great choice! Looking forward to you sharing the experience with the sharpener. I'll take full responsibility for any smiles.


----------



## Majja13 (Apr 29, 2022)

Ahh this is a skill I so struggle with.  Probably 2 of my closest friends are/ were Butchers.  I have been shown how countless times.  I still struggle, I know I need to practice more.  Once I reach my point of irritation and my poor 10 Chefs Knife will not even cut butter.  I take them to a great local shop that returns them to me, and also is very encouraging of me at least trying to sharpen the knife.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2022)

Majja13 said:


> Ahh this is a skill I so struggle with.  Probably 2 of my closest friends are/ were Butchers.  I have been shown how countless times.  I still struggle, I know I need to practice more.  Once I reach my point of irritation and my poor 10 Chefs Knife will not even cut butter.  I take them to a great local shop that returns them to me, and also is very encouraging of me at least trying to sharpen the knife.


I think everyone struggles with stone sharpening in the beginning. What turned the corner for me was NOT holding the knife the way I see the pros do on YouTube. I hold the knife, any straight-edge knife, perpendicular to the stone with the edge facing away from me. I lift the spine of the knife to the angle I want and place my thumbs against the stone and the spine. I get a feel for that position on my thumbs. My fingertips are on the side of the blade applying downward pressure. 

Then start my push/pull, keeping the knife perpendicular to the stone and working tip to heel up and down the stone, counting as I do. 

Feel for the burr. If it's there, I switch hands and repeat on the other side of the knife. I've never seen anyone do this but it absolutely works. 

I got the idea from watching a YouTube video where the person was sharpening a LONG knife, but the edge was facing him. I thought "It would be easier to keep the angle with the edge facing away." Guess what? It is!

Give it a try with a beater knife, and don't be afraid to use some real pressure. Use lighter pressure as you progress up through the stones. 

Have fun!

Ray


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2022)

I showed Mrs Bear how to use our Chef's Choice Electric sharpener, because I now shake too much to do them myself.
When I was still in the Cabinet business, my Sharpening guys used to sharpen my knives for me for Free, but they used to make a few $$Hundred from me per year for sharpening the Knives & cutters for my Shapers, Planer, and Jointer, and the Carbide Saw Blades for my Table Saw, Radial Saw, and Sliding Compound Miter Saw. The Free knife sharpening was kinda to keep me as a customer.
They did a Fine Job too. They'd even pick the dull stuff up & bring it back in a few days all sharpened up.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 30, 2022)

Knife sharpening is a skill I absolutely must take up and master. I got a Ken Onion worksharp for Christmas a couple years ago snd I just cannot get the hang of it. I did read it’s harder to use for lefties. I have exceptionally good knives and I really need to be able to restore those edges better.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 30, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I showed Mrs Bear how to use our Chef's Choice Electric sharpener, because I now shake too much to do them myself.
> When I was still in the Cabinet business, my Sharpening guys used to sharpen my knives for me for Free, but they used to make a few $$Hundred from me per year for sharpening the Knives & cutters for my Shapers, Planer, and Jointer, and the Carbide Saw Blades for my Table Saw, Radial Saw, and Sliding Compound Miter Saw. The Free knife sharpening was kinda to keep me as a customer.
> They did a Fine Job too. They'd even pick the dull stuff up & bring it back in a few days all sharpened up.
> 
> Bear


Great story, Bear! Thanks for sharing. 

And thanks for the idea of teaching my wife to use our Chef's Choice sharpener. Now I have to figure out how to do that. 



jcam222 said:


> Knife sharpening is a skill I absolutely must take up and master. I got a Ken Onion worksharp for Christmas a couple years ago snd I just cannot get the hang of it. I did read it’s harder to use for lefties. I have exceptionally good knives and I really need to be able to restore those edges better.



Hey, Jeff. That's good to know about lefties and the Work Sharp. I've not heard that before. 

I'm a leftie for writing, shooting, and a few other things; a rightie for sports, eating, and tools, etc. Many of you may have suspected I'm wired weird, or weird wired, same letters, different order, just like me. Still, I start the knife on the stone with my right hand, then do the other side with my left. The left actually took getting used to the feel but muscle memory developed quickly. 

Give switching hands a try using the method I described above. A beater knife helps a lot while learning.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 30, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Great story, Bear! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> And thanks for the idea of teaching my wife to use our Chef's Choice sharpener. Now I have to figure out how to do that.
> 
> ...


I’m gonna give righty a go and a biddy of mine uses a regular worj sharp. He’s going to give me some help too.


----------



## phathead69 (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm no pro on the sharpening but they are ok sharp. tomatoes and onions stay round anyway. I just want to add when the op mentioned having time, as smokers and particularly stick burners a butt or brisket is sharpening time. 10plus hours of nothing to do but tend the fire a little tv and knife sharpening. I generally around late A.M. gather the stones, some water and knives. I set out under the pavilion with tv on and just start sharpening. some knives are done in 10 to 20. some I have to rub on for hour or more. some times I'm just touching up, sometimes working a ding out. And then there is the, it was sharp I dulled it with strokes at the wrong angle so I have to fix my own screw up, lol.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 30, 2022)

phathead69 said:


> I'm no pro on the sharpening but they are ok sharp. tomatoes and onions stay round anyway. I just want to add when the op mentioned having time, as smokers and particularly stick burners a butt or brisket is sharpening time. 10plus hours of nothing to do but tend the fire a little tv and knife sharpening. I generally around late A.M. gather the stones, some water and knives. I set out under the pavilion with tv on and just start sharpening. some knives are done in 10 to 20. some I have to rub on for hour or more. some times I'm just touching up, sometimes working a ding out. And then there is the, it was sharp I dulled it with strokes at the wrong angle so I have to fix my own screw up, lol.


Perfect add, PH69! I'm not a stickburner, but many are. Great suggestion to pass the time. Thanks for planting the idea. 

Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 30, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’m gonna give righty a go and a biddy of mine uses a regular worj sharp. He’s going to give me some help too.


That's what friends are for!


----------



## BATMON (Aug 5, 2022)

I have three wet stones and a honing steel. 
I feel guilty at this point when one of my knives aren't sharp.
But I grew up w/ all the knives in the drawer w/ the other utensils.
Im thinking about acquiring a leather strop.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 5, 2022)

BATMON said:


> Im thinking about acquiring a leather strop.


Just make one. Scrap 2x4, and old belt, and some wood glue. I daily use the ones I made. The commercial one rarely gets used. There are several YouTube videos on making a strop out of an old belt. Even with a little sanding, you can finish one in less than 30 minutes. Let the glue cure overnight, the strop away!


----------



## MileHiGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Interesting topic.  I personally use an electric sharpener.  The thing is though... it doesn't really get the blades as sharp as I would like.  I also regularly sharpen my EDC on it and it doesn't get as sharp as I'd like.  I'm going to have to check out the work sharp sharpener mentioned here.  I cook a lot, like 5 + nights per week and I appreciate a sharp blade on my knives.  I also know that there is a bigger chance of getting a wound from a dull knife than a sharp one...at least in my hands.  Good comments!


----------



## Marknmd (Aug 6, 2022)

The idea of knife sharpening is extremely complex.  There are all sorts of things involved such as what kind of steel the knife is made of, what the angle of bevel of the blade is, what the cutting surface is made of, why all this matters, etc.

All my knives are sharp.  I think understanding honing is very important when it comes to owning and enjoying a sharp knife.  The nice thing about honing is it doesn't remove steel.  I hone my knife almost every time I use it, and I typically sharpen a knife way less than once a year.  

The tomato test works well for me.  Set the blade of the knife on a tomato.  Hold the knife loosely by the handle so that the weight of the knife rests on the tomato.  Pull the knife towards you gently - and do not push down.  The weight of the knife should begin to slice through the tomato skin.  If it doesn't, a quick and simple hone which takes only a few seconds will solve the problem like magic.  The knife slices right through.  

I'm always amazed by how much sharper the knife becomes with a simple hone.  

If the knife doesn't slice through the tomato skin, this means the blade is really hammered, it would need to be sharpened which grinds steel off the knife.  

So moving forward with your sharp knife, it's important to think about your cutting surface.  I use a soft wood cutting board for my good knives, and a plastic cutting board for my cheap knives for convenience.  Cutting on a marble countertop or steel surface will, of course, damage the knife blade.  

Here's a simple vid visually describing what honing does and why it works.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 6, 2022)

A very sharp knife and only letting the point touch the cutting board has almost stopped my knife sharpening these days


----------



## BATMON (Aug 6, 2022)

My next acquisition is to get a Japanese knife. 
Ive already copped 2 Chinese cleavers to go along w/ my traditional Butcher cleaver.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 6, 2022)

A first Japanese knife, the true "rabbit hole" of choices and steels. Been down that hole many times. Still no Japanese knife in my house.

I watched a YouTube video last night on "A day in the life of a Japanese knife maker." It followed a woman who worked in the Zwilling-J.A.Henckels Japanese knife factory. The video claimed that "90% of the knives used in Japan come from that plant." I seriously doubt that point, but a lot of the work is still hands-on. Miyabi knives are one of their products.


----------



## BATMON (Aug 6, 2022)

I can believe the mass produced knives are made there, but there's a whole 'nother market of boutique brands that dont make it to the mall.


----------



## mr_whipple (Aug 6, 2022)

This thread made go look in the toolbox for my old sharpening stones. Brings back a lot of memories. I worked at a hardware store just outside of Houston when I was living with my sister in '80 or '81... I don't remember exactly. Anyway, there was a Buck Knives display in the store with these and various knives that I wanted badly. I was 14 or so at the time (lied about my age to get the job) and finally saved up enough to buy them. I couldn't tell you how much they were.
I haven't hand sharpened a knife on these in many many years. Maybe I'll dust them off and put them back in use. I've had these for just over 40 years. Hard to believe I kept them or anything this long.

Lost the top of the cedar box to the one on the right. It's a #135 Hard Arkansas. One on the left is a #134 Washita


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 6, 2022)

BATMON said:


> I can believe the mass produced knives are made there, but there's a whole 'nother market of boutique brands that dont make it to the mall.



Here's a great website with a bit of information about true Japanese manufacturers.









						The Best Japanese Knife Brands, Not Said So by Your Mom, an Influencer, or a Paid Shill - Oishii Desu "It's Delicious"
					

I am delivering up almost every Japanese knife brand because I am not limited to brands which I get a kickback or profit from, so you are getting the mother




					oishii-desu.com


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 6, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> This thread made go look in the toolbox for my old sharpening stones. Brings back a lot of memories.


Looking forward to hearing about their resurrected use. Great post.


----------



## BATMON (Aug 6, 2022)

I just went to Korin on my lunch break and got a Togiharu Wa-Santuko.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 6, 2022)

BATMON said:


> I just went to Korin on my lunch break and got a Togiharu Wa-Santuko.


Definitely looking forward to your impressions once received. Congrats!

Edit: Aaaaaand, once again, I've fallen down the Japanese knife rabbit hole. I have to keep talking myself out of buying a Honesuki (pronounced Hone-es-ski, not Hone-es-suki) or a 150mm petty. I really don't need any more kitchen knives, but I hear the siren's song they sing on every website.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Sep 22, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Thanks for memory lane NB!  To be honest I can’t remember a time as a kid that I didn’t have a knife in my pocket....it’s a rare thing not to have one now.... I have very early memories (5 or 6) of my dad working the stone and showing me how....shaving arm hair was a thing!  It was a rite of passage!
> 
> Today even though I have the state of the art belt grinders and stropping belts, I still have a 8 inch tri hone set that I still enjoy working an edge!  A carbon blade and stone is a thing....it’s a rite of passage!


_The stone is the word!  _My son "doesn't have the time" to follow his old man, but I love taking his knives and "stoning them" just to get his wife all upset at him!  It's become a Thanksgiving and Christmas family ritual - let the old gray haired fat guy sharpen our kinves for some beer/vodka and food.  Yea, I'm easy. But it reminds so much of my father and grandfather sharping their tools and FISH HOOKS!!  And the grandkids think it's really cool and help! A little too much oil on the stone, but, ahhhh, who cares. 

*BTW *- Anyone, besides me, still sharpen their own fish hooks, arrow heads or gigging tips?! LOL! 

PROST!


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 22, 2022)

Wurstmeister said:


> ...
> *BTW *- Anyone, besides me, still sharpen their own fish hooks, arrow heads or gigging tips?!
> ...


Beat me to it.  When I used to go fishing I always sharpened my hooks.  I kept a stone in the tackle box. Amazing how dull they get bouncing around in the box or scraping rocks on the bottom..
Not a feather flicker, so no on the broad heads and the frogs around here aren't gigging worthy.


----------



## LoydB (Sep 23, 2022)

I use my kitchen knives way more frequently than I do my chisels and turning tools, so my sharpening station is next to the stove. The moment a knife is performing like I want, I can immediately touch it up.


----------



## bakerman (Sep 23, 2022)

NB this brings back so many great memories of my grandfather. He told me when I was 5 to always carry a good pocket knife and a handkerchief. To this day ( I'm 65) I still follow that advice. Unfortunately I had to surrender my favorite pocket knife at a Washington Capitals game a few years back. Still miss that knife.
I wish I had free time to sharpen my knives. I have a nice set of Zwilling's Henkel knives that really are crying for attention. I am so jealous of my retired friends, I have so much I want to do and work just sucks up all my time.
Last time I sat down to really sharpen my knives was Thanksgiving 2019. I spent 3 hours working on all my kitchen knives. When I was done I went thru the turkey like a breeze.
Nowadays I just sharpen what I'm using that day on a little pocket honing device. Makes a slight improvement, but I need to set some time aside for a proper sharpening session.

I followed my Grandfathers advise and passed it on to my kids. Both of them always carry a blade, and I know for a fact my son keeps his razor sharp. So I guess I'm not a total failure.

Thanks for the memories, made my morning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2022)

Wurstmeister said:


> *BTW *- Anyone, besides me, still sharpen their own fish hooks, arrow heads or gigging tips?! LOL!
> 
> PROST!



Years ago I sharpened my hooks, on the rare occasion that I was using a large hook, such as a #4 or larger. 
However most of my fishing was for smaller freshwater fish, like Trout, & panfish, and I generally used catgut snelled hooks that came in packs of 6 or 8. If I had one long enough to need sharpening, it would just get tossed & replaced. For those I used #8, #10, #12, and an occasional #22 gold hook for use with Salmon Eggs.

Bear


----------



## Wurstmeister (Sep 26, 2022)

This discussion of sharps begs this question.... anyone still have their father's or grandfather's straight razor?  I found my grandfathers razor cleaning out my dresser this weekend, and the dang thing is STILL SHARP!!!  It's still in the original snap felt case, and felt like a lot of memories watching PopPop shave with it. The wife even found my Vietnam field surgical kit, which still has all the the scaples and stuff with 5 blades still n their paper wraps! Wonder what folks in the kitchen would think if I used a #10 scaple to trim the meat?! 
Prost!


----------



## bakerman (Sep 27, 2022)

Wurstmeister,
As long as you're not prepping liver w/ fava beans you should be okay I guess.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 27, 2022)

Wow old thread revised with some interesting points. If I got my pants on you can bet, there is a knife in the pocket.

Warren


----------



## Wurstmeister (Sep 29, 2022)

bakerman said:


> Wurstmeister,
> As long as you're not prepping liver w/ fava beans you should be okay I guess.


I was actually thinking about using a sheep's or calf's offal for a good Haggas and a stomach added in for a  Pennsilfaanisch Deitsch (PA Deutsch) Hag Maw?!


----------



## bakerman (Oct 10, 2022)

Just as a follow up. Due to this thread I purchased the Work Sharp Mk2 this past weekend. Within 2 hours of unboxing every knife in my kitchen is the sharpest it has ever been since new. Loving this sharpener. All my Henkel's are razor sharp even the sandwich knife.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 8, 2022)

I thought I might resurrect this thread as the gift giving season rolls around. After 2-3 stone sharpening times on my old "tri-edge" electric sharpened knives, the cutting edge has been reshaped by the stones. They now hold their edge MUCH longer with light honing on occasion. 

The last time I sharpened anything was June, and that was to fix a Cleaver edge from a sink drop, and several cheap kitchen knives we found in boxes my dad left me. Prior to that, it was April for knives I use daily. 

Whether you want stones, or a stone-type system like the Work Sharp Mk2 mentioned above, now's the time to let Santa know!

Happy Holidays.  They're heeeere!

Ray


----------



## G8trwood (Nov 8, 2022)

Just be careful with the electric sharpeners (especially with fine grits) they can remove the temper at the edge. A manual sharpening or two will usually remove it. Dip it in water often or use a misting system.
Don’t want to mess up a fancy edge!

Now we can get into the politics of how fine of a grit edge does a kitchen knife need, and stropping ;)


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 8, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> Now we can get into the politics of how fine of a grit edge does a kitchen knife need, and stropping ;)


Ah. I do a homemade wood-mounted leather strop after a few light honing rod swipes. 

As far as grit, so debatable with steel type and hardness. The hardest kitchen knife I have is descibed as 56+/-2. Most are 52-56 and German, Spanish, Chinese, or vintage inexpensive Made-in-Japan stamped knives. 

When I stone my better knives, I'll restore the edge with the 1000, then hone with a 5000 and the leather. I hit my cheaper knives with a 320 or 400, then the 1000 and the leather.

Learning what worked for each knife is fun...as long as you have the time.


----------

